# sealing boulder / decorative rock



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Watch this video. All you need to know. 


GL

http://www.concretenetwork.com/products-sealer/?gclid=COaXy67x2LECFQQ4nAodXnoAKw


----------

